
Ask HN: Tool for remotely simulating a keyboard peripheral - andbberger
In a bit of a pickle. I am here, workstation is a couple hundred of miles away, and not booting after  a crash. Data center (house) remote hands (friends) can&#x27;t fix it. So I&#x27;m flying out unless I can simulate a keyboard remotely.<p>Any ideas?
======
iseanstevens
Arduino Leonardo or Similar. In the examples there is one that will let it
enumerate as keyboard/mouse. Should be straightforward to make a simple serial
Bridge to a working computer to allow you to type.

